# Lost buck in Emigration Canyon.



## Trailmaker (Dec 3, 2013)

After many hours searching with no luck I thought I would get on here and ask for some help from the local Archers who may still be hunting elk. A couple of weeks ago I had a killer opportunity on a mature buck and was able to get 2 arrows in him ( long story). Needless to say it was right at the beginning of the nasty snow storm we had 2 weeks ago. The buck ran down hill into the oak brush and out of site and all blood trails were lost because of the snow. I have spent many hours cover ground and have not been able to locate him. I have contacted Ray Loken the DWR officer who handles the area so the proper authorities are aware of my situation. 

Please PM me if you know of or run across a mature buck in Emigration canyon. I can give a location to verify if someone finds something. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Bummer to hear. You should become buddies with someone who has a Drahthaar, or other blood tracking dog. Get them on it ASAP and increase your odds of finding the deer. And yes, they can track blood that is under snow, or that has had some rain on it. Might not seem possible, but I've done it myself. After about 1.5-2" of rain, it gets much harder!!!! Good luck in finding him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 on the dog, any dog should be able to help. Mine go nuts at the smell of deer or elk, you will know when they smell it. Tell Ray his old neighbor says hi ;-)


----------

